# The process of making pulleys...



## HMF (Feb 25, 2011)

Pulleys often break, or, you can't find the right size being produced for the purpose you need.

I know that some of you gents out there make pulleys, and I was hoping to impose upon you to show us the process, from beginning cutting the blanks on a bandsaw, to machining them on a lathe and drilling and tapping the setscrew holes.

It would be very instructive to us.

Thanks very much!


Nelson


----------



## Frank Ford (Feb 25, 2011)

I made a replacement for this broken step pulley:




I did one side of each sheave at a time, using a boring bar and the compound set at an angle - here's a shot after the right hand sides were done:




I have the entire process illustrated with a couple dozen process photos on Home Shop Tech, if you're interested in the detail:

http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/AtTechShop/StepPulley/steppulley.html


----------



## Amigo (Feb 25, 2011)

What was the name of this foundry that produce such bad cast iron? Did their products carry a "trade name"?
Sounds like your knowledge could save some us grief over a bad casting.


----------



## reds (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Frank......Thanks double for the photos and how to.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 28, 2011)

Frank also thanks for the great posting!!!


----------

